# A taxi with no engine



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Although it has been many years, I can remember needing to use a taxi to get from one place to another in the United States.

In America, unless at an airport it can be difficult to get a taxi when needed. Especially in New York City or Los Angeles. Simply because there are so many people using taxis at any given time that it’s hard to find one that is empty and available. 

So aside from being difficult to get a taxi its usually relatively expensive. Plus in most cases its necessary to tip the driver as well.

Where we live here in the Philippines we have taxi’s also. No yellow cab company here and the taxi’s have no engine. Instead, the taxi is a modified, oversized, three wheel bicycle simply called a wheeler. 
These “wheelers” are everywhere. In the main parts of town there are wheeler stands with upwards of 20 or more of these units just waiting to take you where you want to go. 
Simply wave at them and usually more than one will come your way to pick you up. 

The fare is the same anywhere in town. Just P10.00 or 20 cents in US money. 
These wheelers operate from about 4:am until about 10.00pm.

So when my wife does the grocery shopping at the public market; she uses one of these wheelers to bring everything home. And all for the cost of just P10.00
If needed, the driver will usually carry the bags into the house and my wife will tip him another P10.00 for his efforts. 

In Metro Manila I have seen this same type of wheeler taxi available for taking tourists to and from their hotel and a local shopping mall. 
In Manila there are the regular taxi services using cars available also. But using the wheeler type is usually only about P50.00 or aprox $1.00us.
However, in Manila it is a good idea to set the price with the driver before going to avoid being over charged as a tourist…


----------

